# cannot compile libSM



## fluca1978 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi all,

*W*hen compiling libSM I got an error about the size of the variable uuid:


```
# uname -a                       
FreeBSD bsdmag 8.2-RELEASE 
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: 
Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     
root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386                                   
# make                           
===>  Building for libSM-1.2.0,1                                                           
make  all-recursive                                                                        
Making all in src                                                                          
  CC     sm_genid.lo                                                                       
sm_genid.c: In function 'SmsGenerateClientID':                                             
sm_genid.c:115: error: storage size of 'uuid' isn't known                                  
sm_genid.c:118: error: too many arguments to function 'uuid_create'                        
sm_genid.c:119: error: 'uuid_s_ok' undeclared (first use in this function)                 
sm_genid.c:119: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once                   
sm_genid.c:119: error: for each function it appears in.)                                   
sm_genid.c:122: warning: implicit declaration of function 'uuid_to_string'                 
sm_genid.c:122: warning: nested extern declaration of 'uuid_to_string'                     
sm_genid.c:115: warning: unused variable 'uuid'                                            
*** Error code 1                                                                           
                                                                                           
Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libSM/work/libSM-1.2.0/src.                                         
*** Error code 1                                                                           
                                                                                           
Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libSM/work/libSM-1.2.0.                                             
*** Error code 1                                                                           
                                                                                           
Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libSM/work/libSM-1.2.0.                                             
*** Error code 1                                                                           
                                                                                           
Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libSM.
```

Any idea?


----------

